# RNZN issues tender for Fleet Tanker replacement



## CougarKing (31 Mar 2015)

A replacement for HMNZS _Endeavour_...

Defense News



> *NZ Issues Tender for Fleet Tanker*
> 
> WELLINGTON — New Zealand's Ministry of Defence has issued a request for tender for a ship to replace the existing fleet tanker HMNZS Endeavour, commissioned in April 1988.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (31 Mar 2015)

Wonder if we can rent their old one till ours comes  :'(


----------



## CougarKing (31 Mar 2016)

A belated update: More good news for a South Korean shipbuilder and the NZDF.

Janes



> Industry
> *HHI in frame for New Zealand tanker programme*
> Richard Scott, London - IHS Jane's Navy International
> 03 March 2016
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (19 Jul 2016)

More with this update:

Janes



> Sea Platforms
> *New Zealand confirms South Korea's HHI for fleet tanker programme*
> Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 18 July 2016
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Jul 2016)

Bet they'll get theirs long before we get ours too.


----------



## jmt18325 (19 Jul 2016)

Aren't we supposed to be getting 1 next year from Davie?


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Jul 2016)

It's not ours.


----------



## jmt18325 (20 Jul 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> It's not ours.



It's ours in the sense that we'll have an exclusive contract for its use until both of our own AORs arrive.


----------



## OceanBonfire (24 Jun 2020)

> *RNZN's future fleet support vessel to arrive in New Zealand on 26 June*
> 
> The Royal New Zealand Navy (RNZN) has announced that its future fleet tanker/replenishment vessel is expected to sail into Auckland Harbour on 26 June following a 16-day journey from the South Korean coastal city of Ulsan where the 173.2 m-long vessel was built by Hyundai Heavy Industries (HHI).
> 
> ...


----------



## OceanBonfire (26 Jun 2020)

> *RNZN's new fleet support vessel arrives in New Zealand*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Jun 2020)

Interesting bow on it


----------



## lenaitch (26 Jun 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Interesting bow on it



https://www.naval-technology.com/projects/hmnzs-aotearoa-logistics-support-vessel/

Ice strengthened hull.  What a concept!


----------



## Gorgo (27 Jun 2020)

Honestly, we should have gone for one of these to help support forces up north.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Jun 2020)

Interesting the HMNZS Aotearoa has 6,000 more DWT, 1 m more draft, shorter range and 4 kts slower than a Berlin Class. Roughly the same capacity for bunker, aviation fuels. It would be interesting to have our new Protecteur-class, the Astreix and this along side each other for comparison.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (27 Jun 2020)

I suspect that the difference in tonnage and speed is related to the ice reinforcement and shape of the hull. That would add a lot of weight. Similarly, an ice capable hull would be shaped differently and thus limit the speed that can be achieved.

I also suspect some of the weight difference comes from the superstructure: Aotearoa's superstructure is a lot more massive than a Berlin's one.


----------

